# A couple photos from today



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Bonnie enjoying getting brushed. A lot!










And her trying to kiss me!










For the Mama Nacho fans! She's so full of spunk and vigor! Feral goaties are just so different than no ferals. So funny and smart.










Slurping on a mineral block:










Mamma Nachos daughter Nachosita currently in milk. I just brushed her. I think she looks in fabulous condition!










And I guess that is all.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

PS, I think Mamma Nacho looks like the evil queen from Disneys 1950s sleeping beauty. lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They look great!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

They all look fantastic, Dayna! I really like Mama Nacho and her daughter.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks, goats is probably my favorite part of having a farm.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

She does look like the evil queen!!!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

And Bonnie is adorable! If those aren't sweet wise eyes I don't know what are!


----------



## LonesomeDoveRanch (Sep 20, 2012)

Love the Nacho family ❤


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Beautiful Dayna ! They all look so happy and healthy  
Bonnie looks like she is going to fall asleep , she is so relaxed , lol.
I love how shiny their coats look , so pretty


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

I love Bonnie she reminds me of my Saanen doe i just think they always look so wise.


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Awe they're so sweet


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

Very outspoken herd! Big fences you have.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

oakshirefarms said:


> Very outspoken herd! Big fences you have.


Are you talking about the aviaries? lol Those are 9 feet tall.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

looking great! such happy goaties!


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Wow what beauties


----------

